# [DUP] euse

## smg

```
euse

readlink: too many arguments

Try `readlink --help' for more information.

/usr/bin/euse: line 199: /make.defaults: No such file or directory

readlink: too many arguments

Try `readlink --help' for more information.

/usr/bin/euse: line 199: /make.defaults: No such file or directory

readlink: too many arguments

Try `readlink --help' for more information.

readlink: too many arguments

Try `readlink --help' for more information.

ERROR: /make.defaults is not readable

```

das passiert bei euse, was könnte das sein? berechtigungsproblem?

----------

## gentop

Wieso fehlt eigentlich auf einmal die make.defaults bei allen?

Siehe https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=269562 ...

Gei mir fehlt sie jetzt auch auf einmal nach meinem letzten sync *wunder*

----------

## psyqil

Ob das was hiermit zu tun hat?

Edit: Zweiter! Ich sync' erstmal nicht mehr...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gentop

Na dann schau dir mal den Link an, den ich oben gepostet habe *gg* ...erst lesen  :Wink: 

----------

## smg

ja ich glaube am ende vom emerge sync , hat er make.defaults gelöscht!! und andere profile sachen hab ich noch so grob im hinterkopf!

seltsam?

mfg

----------

## gentop

 *Stephan - 'ash' wrote:*   

> 
> 
> seltsam?
> 
> 

 

seltsam!

Also *ehem* - ich würde ganz gerne meine make.defaults wiederhaben...  :Wink: 

----------

## smg

was soll das? ich hab zum glück nen backup! aber warum sind die weg? *aufreg*

mfg 

// falls jemand im freenode #gentoo.de ist /query hagbard_ 

das bin ich

----------

## gentop

Würd vorschlagen, einfach mal zu warten und dann neu zu syncen...

----------

## smg

mh, warten wir mal ab  :Smile: 

mfg

----------

## amne

Als Duplikat von /etc/profile/make.profile/make.defaults fehlt [solved] geschlossen.

----------

